# Walking in heels...



## KrazyPhish (Oct 24, 2006)

It's impossible! I can't help but hobble in them. I'd really like to wear them more often though *sigh*

Any tips?


----------



## pieced (Oct 24, 2006)

Pratice, Pratice, Pratice, and also remember to have knees slightly bend, but don't have all your bodu weight on your knees, this is going make walking on heels better, and pratice...


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 24, 2006)

Legs close together, step down with your heel first then toe.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah you just need to practice alot more. Try not to wear super high heels though.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 24, 2006)

Practice, practice, practice! Start out with a 2 inch heel, and then work your way up.


----------



## *Krystal* (Oct 24, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel. I have trouble walking in heels. I always feel like I'm going to fall on my ass. But I guess practice makes perfect!


----------



## Saja (Oct 24, 2006)

I wear heels all fall/winter/spring long. ONce summer hits, im in flops. That means once fall rolls around, I have to figure out how to walk in heels ALL over again. It sucks!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmm...I would just say practice. Heels are pretty much all I wear - my coworkers always tease me and ask if I have any flats (I don't - except flip-flops, sneakers, and bedroom 'm so used to it now, sometimes it actually feel weird if I wear flip-flops or sneakers...just being so...flat!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with the other girls that it takes practice. Just focus on putting one foot in front of the other when walking.






I'm only 5'0", so I wear heels almost all the time. It's gotten to the point that I can run up three flights of stairs in 3 inch heels (this happens when I'm late for class...lol). No joke! lol.


----------



## monniej (Oct 24, 2006)

get a practice pair of heels and walk around the house all evening. do the laundry, go up and down the stairs, try to "drop it like it's hot!" a few times! lmao~ make sure you can keep your balance in every activity. you'll be a pro in no time! i never wear a pair of shoes out of the house without having worn them around for at least one evening! i don't like surprises!


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:
Hmm...I would just say practice. Heels are pretty much all I wear - my coworkers always tease me and ask if I have any flats (I don't - except flip-flops, sneakers, and bedroom 'm so used to it now, sometimes it actually feel weird if I wear flip-flops or sneakers...just being so...flat! Me too! I feel uncomfortable/weird in flats

Quote:
I'm only 5'0", so I wear heels almost all the time. It's gotten to the point that I can run up three flights of stairs in 3 inch heels (this happens when I'm late for class...lol). No joke! lol. Girl I work at a TV station and I'm always sprinting in heels. One time someone said "is there a Nike swoosh on your pumps"


----------



## Maja (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a similar thread with some answers,


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

I Like heels ...I practice with them around the house whenever I can


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 25, 2006)

Just practice. You'll get used to it. Try walking in shorter heels first and then move onto the taller heels.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Like heels ...I practice with them around the house whenever I can



That is the best way to learn...

Just walk around your house with them on. Just do the things that you normaly do while you are at home



You will be fine


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 25, 2006)

I've never been able to walk in skinny heels (like stillettos), but I'm okay if they're a little bit wider -- they don't have to be chunky, just a bit wider than regular stillettos. The problem I have is that I guess my feet are crooked, because the heel of my foot always slides to in the inside of my shoe. So every step I take, the center of gravity of my foot is slightly off to the side of the heel, so the heel of the shoe tips over and my ankle turns with each step! And since my feet have super crazy narrow heels (people are always amazed at how narrow they are!), my shoes are _always_ too wide on my heel, so my heel is never centered in the shoe. So I also have to only buy shoes with ankle straps, or boots, because every slip-on pump I've ever tried just falls off my foot with the first step! So that *really* limits my choices of dress shoes -- ankle straps and no stillettos!

So that probably doesn't help you any, but I'd just thought I'd point out that it is harder for some people to walk in heels than others. Unless someone has an idea for getting my heel to be centered above the heel of the shoe, I don't think I'll ever be able to walk in stillettos!


----------



## diamondskey (Oct 25, 2006)

Just start off with low heels and generally go higher I don't wear heels, but they are prettty and I think I am going to start wearing them I am going to take my own advice and go for it!


----------



## steffierenee (Oct 25, 2006)

Start out with kitten heels and gradually increase the heel heighth. Good luck, I still wobble around sometimes too


----------



## jessimau (Oct 25, 2006)

Make sure you stand up nice &amp; straight because slumping at all will throw off your balance. Head up, shoulders back, butt tucked, etc. You might want to practice doing releves (lifting up your heels with legs straight while keeping the balls of your feet &amp; your toes onthe ground) and walking on the balls of your feet as well. Try just standing in one place balanced on the balls of your feet. Exercises that make your legs &amp; ankles stronger will help you be more steady on your feet while wearing heels.


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

good


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 26, 2006)

Practise makes perfect! I don't think I could give you any better advice than what these ladies have already provided




I dunno, I must be one of the rare few who's always been able to walk in heels. I've never had a problem at all-- although, ironically enough, I only own one pair of heels, and I've only worn them twice!



I should get more, they can really make a girl feel sexy. Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## Annia (Oct 27, 2006)

How about dancing in heels? LOL

I always want to wear heels when I go out.. but I stop myself because i think, how am I going to dance in these? =(


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 27, 2006)

wear them around your house whenever you get the chance and pretty soon you'll be running in them! lol


----------

